# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Καρέας - υπάρχει κάποιος να μου κάνει τη σύνδεση, με αμοιβή;

## alexandergreek

Επειδή κρίνω πολύ ενδιαφέρον το project awmn αλλά δέν έχω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το τεχνικό μέρος, ήτοι εξοπλισμός, συνδέσεις κλπ, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος καλός γνώστης του θέματος να μου στήσει την κεραιούλα και τον εξοπλισμό εν γένει, επ' αμοιβή φυσικά για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο του; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!  ::

----------


## Nefalim

180 ευρω τοσα μου λειπονται  ::

----------


## B52

> Επειδή κρίνω πολύ ενδιαφέρον το project awmn αλλά δέν έχω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το τεχνικό μέρος, ήτοι εξοπλισμός, συνδέσεις κλπ, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος καλός γνώστης του θέματος να μου στήσει την κεραιούλα και τον εξοπλισμό εν γένει, επ' αμοιβή φυσικά για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο του; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!


xm!!!!! σε λαθος forum μπηκες μαλλον .....

----------


## sotirisk

> 180 ευρω τοσα μου λειπονται


λείπομαι
λείπεσαι 
λείπεται
λειπόμαστε 
λειπόσαστε
λείπονται

 :: 

EDIT: Επί του πρακτέου, το να συνδεθείς κάπου δεν λέει τίποτα.
Το θέμα είναι να σε ενδιαφέρει και να "ψάχνεσαι". Πάντως σήμερα δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλος ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για να συνδεθείς, είμαι σίγουρος πως αν κόψεις τα περί "αμοιβής" (που ηχούν άσχημα καθ'ότι μιλάμε για hobby, και γενικά όταν πληρώνεις κάτι έχεις και το "δικαίωμα" να ζητάς, και στο awmn δεν έχεις αυτό το δικαίωμα, διότι είναι καθαρά ερασιτεχνική προσπάθεια) κάποιος θα βρεθεί (από τη γειτονιά) για σκανάρισμα και μια πρώτη βοήθεια (κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε γνωρίζοντας τα πάντα  :: . 

Το παράδειγμα με το αυτοκίνητο είναι ατυχές στο ότι όταν το αγοράζεις από την εταιρία ή όταν το πας στο service, έχεις και εγγύηση (του κατασκευαστή για καινούριο, του συνεργείου για τις επισκευές), εδώ πολύ απλά δεν έχεις καμία εγγύηση  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> ...



το ποστ σου ειναι του στυλ : μου αρέσει το τέννις αλλα δεν έχω χρόνο και πληρώνω κάποιον άλλον να παίζει στη θέση μου.

Εδω το ενδιαφέρον είναι να ασχοληθείς εσύ, αλλιώς .. η adsl είναι μονόδρομος.. ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις (συνήθως).

----------


## dti

> Επειδή κρίνω πολύ ενδιαφέρον το project awmn αλλά δέν έχω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το τεχνικό μέρος, ήτοι εξοπλισμός, συνδέσεις κλπ, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος καλός γνώστης του θέματος να μου στήσει την κεραιούλα και τον εξοπλισμό εν γένει, επ' αμοιβή φυσικά για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο του; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!


Δυστυχώς όλοι έχουμε έλλειψη χρόνου αλλά "κλέβουμε" από αλλού για να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό το *hobby* μας. 
Δε νομίζω να βρεις κάποιον που να στο κάνει με αμοιβή γιατί πολύ απλά αν δεν έχεις χρόνο να ασχοληθείς, να γνωριστείς, να έλθεις σε κάποιο meeting, να περάσεις από τη λέσχη του Συλλόγου, να διαβάσεις κάποια βασικά tutorials, να πειραματιστείς, να μάθεις, ...μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσεις ποτέ να καταλάβεις τί είναι το awmn, οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα σου προσφέρει αυτά που περιμένεις κι επομένως δεν θα έχει νόημα να πληρώσεις κάποιον...

Με όλα αυτά δε σε αποθαρρύνω να μπεις στο awmn. Αντίθετα όλοι είναι καλοδεχούμενοι, αρκεί να έχουν όρεξη να ασχοληθούν. Δε χρειάζεται να βιαστείς να συνδεθείς, ξεκίνα με τα βασικά και εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ να σε βοηθήσουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση. 
Υπάρχει πολύ υλικό μέσα στο forum και αν σου κεντρίζει το ενδιαφέρον, με το καιρό θα τα καταφέρεις μόνος σου ή με τη δική μας βοήθεια.
Χρειάζεται πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση να ασχοληθείς προσωπικά και εσύ!

----------


## alexandergreek

Η αλήθεια είναι ότ ιξέρω αρκετά και έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για το athens wifi... και υπο αυτή την έννοια, ναι είμαι χομπίστας. Αλλά για το θέμα του τεχνικού εξοπλισμου και των ρυθμίσεων, και για την αγορά τους κλπ, όντως δε διαθέτω χρόνο. Ξέρω όμως σε τί σκέφτομαι να συμμετάσχω, ΄δέν είμαι "τουρίστας"... αλλά: Μήν εγκλωβίζουμε το athens wifi σε μια ελιτίστικη ομάδα με τεχνικές γνώσεις και αποκλείουμε όσους λόγω έλλειψης πείρας ή και χρόνου (ορισμένοι ίσως γνωρίζετε τι σημαίνει η έννοια της εργασιακής πίεσης...) θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτό που για εμένα είναι μια επανάσταση ανάλογη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας (την οποία ίσως και υποκαταστήσει...). 
Κοινωνικοποίηση του athens wifi και στούς μή τεχνικούς ειδήμονες!!
Όχι, μερικοί άνθρωποι δέ μπορούν να διαθέσουν χρονο ούτε για τα χόμπι τους, φίλε μου... αλλά δέ θέλουν να μείνουν έξω απο την επανάσταση! Είναι τόσο κακό αυτό;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότ ιξέρω αρκετά και έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για το athens wifi... και υπο αυτή την έννοια, ναι είμαι χομπίστας. Αλλά για το θέμα του τεχνικού εξοπλισμου και των ρυθμίσεων, και για την αγορά τους κλπ, όντως δε διαθέτω χρόνο. Ξέρω όμως σε τί σκέφτομαι να συμμετάσχω, ΄δέν είμαι "τουρίστας"... αλλά: Μήν εγκλωβίζουμε το athens wifi σε μια ελιτίστικη ομάδα με τεχνικές γνώσεις και αποκλείουμε όσους λόγω έλλειψης πείρας ή και χρόνου (ορισμένοι ίσως γνωρίζετε τι σημαίνει η έννοια της εργασιακής πίεσης...) θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτό που για εμένα είναι μια επανάσταση ανάλογη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας (την οποία ίσως και υποκαταστήσει...). 
> Κοινωνικοποίηση του athens wifi και στούς μή τεχνικούς ειδήμονες!!
> Όχι, μερικοί άνθρωποι δέ μπορούν να διαθέσουν χρονο ούτε για τα χόμπι τους, φίλε μου... αλλά δέ θέλουν να μείνουν έξω απο την επανάσταση! Είναι τόσο κακό αυτό;


Mπα, χαμπάρι δεν έχεις πάρει......

Το μισό awmn είναι να στήσεις τον κόμβο σου.

Αμα χάσεις το στήσιμο έχεις χάσει το μισό.


Αμα δεν έχεις χρόνο, δεν θα έχεις χρόνο και για το άλλο μισό.


Το awmn δεν είναι isp, για να πληρώσεις να σου κάνουν εγκατάσταση, δεν είναι Isp για να "συνδεθείς" και μετά απλά να σερφάρεις και να κατεβάζεις....

----------


## alexandergreek

Σεβαστή η άποψη αλλά... ελιτίστικη!
Σίγουρα κάποιοι πρίν απο 100 χρόνια, έφτιαχναν μόνοι τους τα αυτοκίνητά τους... σίγουρα ήταν οι απόλυτοι χομπίστες!! αλλά: Οι καιροί αλλάζουν... οι επαναστάσεις κοινωνικοποιούνται... και ορισμένοι επιλέγουν μια εναλλακτική οπτική της θεώρησης *της χρήσης* και *της συμμετοχής* ώς hobby, σε αντίθεση με την εγκατάσταση (το βαρετό τεχνικό κομμάτι..). Αλήθεια: πόσοι έχουν ώς hobby το αυτοκίνητο; Πόσοι απο αυτούς το κατασκεύασαν μόνοι τους;

----------


## zod

Κρίμα που είμαστε στο 2006. Φαντάζεστε να είχε AWMN κατά τη διάρκεια του μεσαίωνα; Θα μαζευόμασταν κάθε ΣΚ στον Δελληολάνη στην Καλλιθέα και θα καίγαμε τους leechers  :: . Καλή φάση!

Να και άλλος leecher! Στην πυράαααααααα!

----------


## B52

> ... σε αντίθεση με την εγκατάσταση (το βαρετό τεχνικό κομμάτι..).


...σου ειπα και πιο πανω, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ FORUM.....  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Και ας πούμε πως δίνεις 150 ευρώ για εξοπλισμό + 150 ευρώ στον τεχνικό που θα σε συνδέσει.

Άμα "δεν σε γουστάρει" ο κομβούχος που θα συνδεθείς, ή σου κόβει κάποια πακέτα, ή κλείσει ο κόμβος και πρέπει να συνδεθείς αλλού, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, νομίζεις πως αξίζει τα χρήματα που θα διαθέσεις ;

Ή θα ξαναφωνάξεις τον ίδιο τεχνικό να σε συνδέσει αλλού ;

Και εγώ βαριόμουνα μόλις άκουσα για ταράτσες, εγκαταστάσεις, τρύπες κλπ αλλά τελικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο σε ταράτσες πάω γιατί απόκτησα και κάποια εμπειρία....

----------


## papashark

> Σεβαστή η άποψη αλλά... ελιτίστικη!
> Σίγουρα κάποιοι πρίν απο 100 χρόνια, έφτιαχναν μόνοι τους τα αυτοκίνητά τους... σίγουρα ήταν οι απόλυτοι χομπίστες!! αλλά: Οι καιροί αλλάζουν... οι επαναστάσεις κοινωνικοποιούνται... και ορισμένοι επιλέγουν μια εναλλακτική οπτική της θεώρησης *της χρήσης* και *της συμμετοχής* ώς hobby, σε αντίθεση με την εγκατάσταση (το βαρετό τεχνικό κομμάτι..). Αλήθεια: πόσοι έχουν ώς hobby το αυτοκίνητο; Πόσοι απο αυτούς το κατασκεύασαν μόνοι τους;


Πολλές φορές το έγραψε το "ελιτίστικη" και τα περί κοινωνικοποίησης και επανάστασης...


Για πες μας, τι νομίζεις ότι είναι το awmn ?

----------


## alexandergreek

Wifi ειναι αυτό που το κάνουν οι χρήστες του!
Αυτός είναι ο γνήσιος ορισμός κατα τη γνώμη μου, κάθε επανάστασης... 
Η επανάσταση ορίζεται απο τους επαναστάτες, όχι απο τα μέσα!
Και επανάσταση στην τεχνολογία είναι κάθε ριζική τεχνολογική αλλαγή που αφορά (ή μπορεί να αφορά) όλο και μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού σε σχέση με το σύνολο... 
π.χ. επαναστατικό ήταν η peer to peer δυνατότητα..
επανάσταση ήταν η κινητή τηλεφωνία...
και τώρα έχουμε το εναλλακτικό δίκτυο wifi που ναι, για μένα, είναι δυνητική επανάσταση.... ΑΝ ξεφύγει από τον ελιτισμό!!
Εσείς τι πιστεύετε επ αυτού;

----------


## alexandergreek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> ... σε αντίθεση με την εγκατάσταση (το βαρετό τεχνικό κομμάτι..).
> 
> 
> ...σου ειπα και πιο πανω, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ FORUM.....


σε ευχαριστώ για τη σημείωση, φίλε mod!
Και που να πάω;

----------


## papashark

Μάλλον στο http://www.adslgr.com .....


Aκόμα δεν μας ειπες τι νομίζεις ότι είναι το awmn

----------


## Cha0s

> Σεβαστή η άποψη αλλά... ελιτίστικη!
> Σίγουρα κάποιοι πρίν απο 100 χρόνια, έφτιαχναν μόνοι τους τα αυτοκίνητά τους... σίγουρα ήταν οι απόλυτοι χομπίστες!! αλλά: Οι καιροί αλλάζουν... οι επαναστάσεις κοινωνικοποιούνται... και ορισμένοι επιλέγουν μια εναλλακτική οπτική της θεώρησης *της χρήσης* και *της συμμετοχής* ώς hobby, σε αντίθεση με την εγκατάσταση (το βαρετό τεχνικό κομμάτι..). Αλήθεια: πόσοι έχουν ώς hobby το αυτοκίνητο; Πόσοι απο αυτούς το κατασκεύασαν μόνοι τους;


Κάτι τέτοιους 'χομπίστες' είχαμε και γεμίσαμε αμάξια τώρα και καυσαέρια  ::  

Επειδή λοιπόν δεν θέλουμε να γεμίσουμε σκουπίδια την μπάντα, θεωρούμε πως όποιος συνδέεται πρέπει να έχει την κατάλληλη παιδεία για το αντικείμενο.

Το να βάλω στο δίκτυο την κύρα Μαρία την φιλενάδα της μάνας μου επειδή ο πιτσιρικάς ο γιος της θέλει να κατεβάζει όλη μέρα και επειδή θέλει η κυρά Μαρία να μιλάει στο Voip με την μάνα μου eventually θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο αυτό.


Να στο θέσω αλλιώς,

Αν υπήρχε μία ομάδα ανθρώπων που ασχολούνταν με την Πυρηνική φυσική για χόμπυ πως θα κόλαγες στο χόμπυ αν απλά ήθελες αυτό που παράγει/παρέχει η πυρηνική φυσική αν δεν ξέρεις που πάνε τα τέσσερα από πυρηνική φυσική;


Και να στα στήσουν πάλι άχρηστα θα είναι.
Το θέμα δεν είναι να συνδεθείς να κατεβάζεις και να γευτείς το τζάμπα.
Οι τζαμπατζήδες με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο την κάνουν με ελαφρά από το AWMN.

To θέμα είναι να ΜΑΘΕΙΣ.
Εκεί είναι όλη η μαγεία του δικτύου...

Από το να στήσεις τα πιάτα, ιστούς και τις λοιπές 'βαριές' δουλειές μέχρι να μάθεις από dynamic routing, κατανόηση του TCP/IP, υπηρεσίες, linux, και άλλα 1002...

Αν θεωρείς πως είναι βαρετά όλα αυτά, μην ασχολείσαι καν.

Πάνε δώσε 30ευρώ (τόσο δεν έχουν πέσει; ) τον μήνα να έχεις 4mbit από κάποιο κανονικό ISP και να απαιτείς κιόλας υπηρεσίες.

Αν δεν έχεις χρόνο... καλύτερα μην ασχοληθείς καν.
Άσε τους κανονικούς ISPs να λύνουν τα προβλήματα τους και εσύ σαν end user να κατεβάζεις απλά...

Εδώ κάνουμε κάτι που το γουστάρουμε. Όχι κάτι που το βαριόμαστε.


Καλώς ή κακώς το AWMN εξειδικεύεται σε συγκεκριμένους τομείς (δικιά σου μετάφραση> είμαστε ελιτ).
Αν δεν κάποιος δεν έχει σκοπό να μάθει 5 πράγματα γιαυτούς τους τομείς δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει να σταθεί στο δίκτυο (one way or another)

----------


## B52

> σε ευχαριστώ για τη σημείωση, φίλε mod!
> Και που να πάω;


MOD δεν θα παρω.....  ::  
εδω κοιταξες ? http://www.adslgr.com/ 

Το wifi δεν ειναι plug&play και ουτε μαγαζι να κανεις μια συνδεση και να μπεις.

----------


## TheLaz

> Εδώ κάνουμε κάτι που το γουστάρουμε. Όχι κάτι που το βαριόμαστε.


Απίστευτα σωστή κουβέντα....

----------


## fotis

Αλέξανδρε, σεβαστή η πρόθεσή σου να πληρώσεις.. Όπως όμως όλοι σου λένε εδώ δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Γιατί απλά ή θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις συνέχεια για να σου συντηρούν τον κόμβο ή θα βαρεθείς, γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν θα χεις τίποτα άλλο εκτος απο μια 2η σύνδεση στο internet, και στο τέλος μάλλον θα μας βρίσεις κιόλας.. Όλοι είναι πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν αφιλοκερδός γιατί όλοι μας απο άλλους βοηθηθήκαμε. Και να σαι σίγουρος οτι κανείς δεν έχει χρόνο, απλά το γουστάρουμε παραπάνω απο άλλα πράγματα πριν κοιμηθούμε.. η ποιό δημοφιλής ώρα για ταράτσα είναι αργά το βράδυ.. Αν δεν έχεις διάθεση ή χρόνο όπως το λές είναι προτιμότερο να πας σε έναν ISP και να ζητήσεις wifi παρά εδώ... ποιο φτηνά θα σου έρθει.

----------


## B52

> ... δεν θα χεις τίποτα άλλο εκτος απο μια 2η σύνδεση internet.


Λαθος το AWMN δεν παρεχει internet.....

----------


## anka

Και ας πουμε οτι καποιος ερχετε και σου στηνει τον κομβο σου και ολα ωραια και ολα καλα, τι θα γινει εαν για καποιο λογο σου κοπει το δυκτιο και ακομα χειροτερα να εισαι κομβος και να κοπει ολοκληρη περιοχη  ::  Θα postαρεις παλι να ερθει καποιος να στο φτιαξει επ'αμοιβης ή χωρις  ::   ::  Οταν θα ετοιμασουμε το προτυπο εξωτερικο συνεργειο AWMN προς αποκατασταση βλαβων και κατασκευη κομβων περιμενε PM μας  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> ... δεν θα χεις τίποτα άλλο εκτος απο μια 2η σύνδεση internet.
> 
> 
> Λαθος το AWMN δεν παρεχει internet.....


Που λέει ο λόγος...  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ενημερώσου καλύτερα για το awmn πριν χλευάσεις ξανά τις προθέσεις μας.

Δεν είμαστε elit, δεν ζητάμε λεφτά, δεν είμαστε provider.

Εθελοντές είμαστε και έτσι θέλουμε να παραμείνουμε.

Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το τεχνικό κομμάτι και η εθελοντική προσφορά - συμμετοχή και επιμένεις να μας τσιγκλάς, τότε μάλλον έχεις ώρα και κέφι για δημόσιες αντιπαραθέσεις.

Αυτό το ελίτ το έχουμε ξανακούσει. Η ειρωνία είναι πως αν έλεγες πως θέλεις να συνδεθείς και απλά θέλεις κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ, κατά 99% θα προχωρούσε το θέμα σου. Που βλέπεις την elit;

ΥΓ: Όση ώρα γράφω αναρωτιέμαι: Το τυρί το βλέπω, η φάκα που είναι;  ::

----------


## alexandergreek

> Δεν είμαστε elit, δεν ζητάμε λεφτά, δεν είμαστε provider.
> 
> Εθελοντές είμαστε και έτσι θέλουμε να παραμείνουμε.
> 
> Αυτό το ελίτ το έχουμε ξανακούσει. Η ειρωνία είναι πως αν έλεγες πως θέλεις να συνδεθείς και απλά θέλεις κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ, κατά 99% θα προχωρούσε το θέμα σου. Που βλέπεις την elit;


Φίλε μου, χωρίς ίχνος πειρακτικής διάθεσης...
είναι γεγονός ότι έχω αγχωθεί με το θέμα!
και έχω και lack of spare time!

Μην με αντιμετωπίζεις ώς ανίδεο περί του τί είναι το athens wifi... να με πείς ανυπόμονο, προσανατολισμενο στο αποτέλεσμα, εξοικονομητή χρόνου-ναι. Άλλωστε, το σκεπτικό μου είναι να φέρω κάποιο παιδί να στήσει το σύστημα και παράλληλα να μου μάθει αυτά που κάνει... κατ αυτό τον τρόπο: γλιτώνω απίστευτο χρόνο trial n error, έρευνας, παρακάλια κλπ, αποκτώ άμεσα και εύκολα τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές γνώσεις (σε ένα ικανοποιητικό βαθμό) και -το βασικότερο- γλιτώνω τα (χρονοβορα) ΛΑΘΗ!!! Γιατί να ανακαλύψω τον τροχό; Επιστήμη είναι η συσσώρευση δοκιμασμένης και εφαρμοσμένης γνώσης... Είναι σχεδόν μαζοχιστικό να ξεκινήσω απο το μηδέν όταν σε λίγο χρόνο θα έχω μάθει απο τον ειδικό (πές το "εντατικά ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα wifi") πολλές πολλές σωστές γνώσεις, και θα έχω και το αποτέλεσμα αμέσως!!!

Να είμαστε πρακτικοί. Να είμαστε επιστήμονες. Να είμαστε εκπαιδεύσιμοι. Να είμαστε εξοικονομητές χρόνου!

Όσο για το χρήμα, ναι σέβομαι το χρόνο του άλλου που θα μου στήσει το σύστημα και θα μου απαντήσει στις πολλές απορίες μου (Πολυτεχνίτης γαρ...). Και θα με κάνει κάτοχο της γνώσης με την "υπερταχεία"!!

Απο την άλλη, αν κάποιος (ακόμα κι εσύ, γιατί όχι???) θέλει να βοηθήσει αφιλοκερδώς, κερνάω ένα υπέροχο γεύμα στις ταβέρνες του Καρέα που φημίζονται για τα ψητά τους!!!

Συμφωνούμε;

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ.

Να έρθει ο άλλος να σε βοηθήσει σε ένα scan για να δεις τι βλέπεις και αναλόγως να πάρεις εξοπλισμό και να σου πει και 5 πράγματα για το αντικείμενο το δέχομαι.

Μέχρι εκεί όμως.
Από εκεί και πέρα είναι υποχρέωση σου απέναντι στο δίκτυο να ψαχτείς.

Χωρίς trial n error όπως το είπες, δεν μαθαίνεις όσα και να σου πουν όσα και να σου δείξουν.


Καλή η θεωρία στα σχολεία, αλλά στην πράξη είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα.
Συμφωνείς;  ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> ...


Για ψάρεμα  ::   ::

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Άν σε ενδιαφέρει, τότε μπές στο wind.awmn.net και καταχώρησε το στίγμα σου.
Βρές κάποια πιθανά κοντινά Access Points και επικοινώνησε με τους κατόχους.
Όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να σε βοηθήσει στο ξεκίνημα. Να σου κάνει ένα σκανάρισμα και να σου προτείνει εξοπλισμό.
Άντε να σε βοηθήσει να κάνεις και μια πρώτη εγκατάσταση.

Από κει και πέρα όμως όφείλεις να μάθεις και συ κάποια πράγματα για τη σωστή λειτουργία του πράγματος. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθάει κάποιος συνέχεια και γιατί και σύ οφείλεις να συντηρείς την εγκατάστασή σου ώστε να μην προκαλεί προβλήματα στους άλλους.

ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε δουλειές, περιορισμένο χρόνο κλπ κλπ.
Αλλά για το χόμπυ σου θα βρείς μια ώρα να διαβάσεις λίγο και να ασχοληθείς... Είτε σε επίπεδο hardware, είτε software...
Μπορεί να μην γίνεις ποτέ γκουρού, αλλά τα βασικά για να κάνεις κάποια μπαμ μπαμ επισκευή και να μη δημιουργείς πρόβλημα θα μπορέσεις εύκολα να τα μάθεις.

Προ πάντων σεβασμός προς τους άλλους συν-χομπύστες.

Χαρακτηρισμοί περί ελίτ και πομπωδεις φράσεις για επαναστάσεις κλπ είναι άκυρες και μάλλον δημιουργούνε αρνητικές απόψεις για το πρόσωπό σου. Πάρα πολλοί φίλοι έχουνε βοηθήσει "Τσάμπα" ΠΑΡΑ πολλούς νέους στο χώρο χωρίς σνομπισμούς κλπ.
Ξέρουμε πολύ καλύτερα από σένα τι είναι το AWMN και τι επανάσταση φέρνει...
Το ΑWMN είναι πάνω απ όλα ένα δίκτυο ανθρώπων με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά ένα bonus...
Άν σε ενδιαφέρει να γίνει μέλος αυτού του δικτύου προχώρα όπως σου είπα και πιο πάνω. Αλλιώς θα είσαι καλύτερα με μια adsl.

----------


## dti

> Να είμαστε πρακτικοί. Να είμαστε επιστήμονες. Να είμαστε εκπαιδεύσιμοι. Να είμαστε εξοικονομητές χρόνου!;


Από τον Μάϊο που γράφτηκες στο forum βρήκες καθόλου χρόνου να ασχοληθείς με όσα αναφέρονται στα tutorials ή στο ίδιο το forum; (τεχνικά θέματα, τί εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιούμε, πού τον βρίσκουμε, πώς τον στήνουμε , κλπ. καθημερινά θέματα που συζητιούνται συνέχεια)





> Απο την άλλη, αν κάποιος (ακόμα κι εσύ, γιατί όχι???) θέλει να βοηθήσει αφιλοκερδώς, κερνάω ένα υπέροχο γεύμα στις ταβέρνες του Καρέα που φημίζονται για τα ψητά τους!!!
> 
> Συμφωνούμε;


Δε χρειάζεται τίποτε περισσότερο από καλή διάθεση και όρεξη για ν΄ασχοληθείς με το άθλημα της ταράτσας. Ε, μετά θα έλθει και η ταβέρνα σίγουρα!

Ξεκίνα από την αρχή, κάνοντας εγγραφή στο WiND και λέγοντάς μας ποιό είναι το nodeid σου.
Βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου και ανέβασέ τες εδώ και στο WiND. Έτσι θ΄ανοίξεις την όρεξη αρκετών και όχι με τις ταβέρνες του Καρέα (οι οποίες είναι μια χαρά παρεμπιμπτόντως!). 
Η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι (Καρέας) προσφέρεται για διασυνδέσεις κάποιων περιοχών και πιθανότατα θα βρεις αρκετούς να σε βοηθήσουν ανιδιοτελώς, αρκεί να ακολουθήσεις την "πεπατημένη".

----------


## mbjp

> Να είμαστε πρακτικοί. Να είμαστε επιστήμονες. Να είμαστε εκπαιδεύσιμοι. Να είμαστε εξοικονομητές χρόνου!
> 
> Όσο για το χρήμα, ναι σέβομαι το χρόνο του άλλου που θα μου στήσει το σύστημα και θα μου απαντήσει στις πολλές απορίες μου (Πολυτεχνίτης γαρ...). Και θα με κάνει κάτοχο της γνώσης με την "υπερταχεία"!!
> 
> Συμφωνούμε;


Μπορω να το αναλαβω αν θες. Χρεωνω 200ευρω/ωρα και φυσικα τα εξοδα μεταφορας δικα σου. Επισης επειδη θα χρειαστω δυο-τρεις μερες για να τελειωσω τη δουλεια και αλλες 2-3 για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι ολα λειτουργουν ρολοι, να μου κανεις τα εξοδα για διαμονη σε ξενοδοχειο (Α κατηγορίας εννοείται). Σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει troubleshooting η χρέωση είναι +30%. Α να μην ξεχασω, ενσημα βαρεα ανθυγειινα.

εχεις και pm

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Ρε mbjp γιατί σπας την αγορά;
Δεν είπαμε €250/ώρα;

Τέτοια κάνεις και μετά θα δουλεύουμε τζάμπα..  ::  

Προτείνω την παραδειγματική διαγραφή του mbjp από τον ΣΕΚΣ (Σύλλογο Εγκαταστατών Κεραιοσυστημάτων Σπιτονοικοκυριών)!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> Να είμαστε πρακτικοί. Να είμαστε επιστήμονες. Να είμαστε εκπαιδεύσιμοι. Να είμαστε εξοικονομητές χρόνου!
> 
> Όσο για το χρήμα, ναι σέβομαι το χρόνο του άλλου που θα μου στήσει το σύστημα και θα μου απαντήσει στις πολλές απορίες μου (Πολυτεχνίτης γαρ...). Και θα με κάνει κάτοχο της γνώσης με την "υπερταχεία"!!
> 
> Συμφωνούμε;
> 
> 
> ...


Μην ξεχνάς και την άδεια από τον σύλλογο κοστίζει 1000 ευρώ χωρίς το παράβολο των 300 ευρώ από την εφορία  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Φαντάζομαι την απόρία του ανθρώπου....

Στο δημοσιο φόρουμ όλοι τον κράζουν και 
παράλληλα είμαι σίγουρος οτι άλλοι τόσοι του έχουν στείλει pm
για να γίνει το deal ( ίσως και οι ίδιοι που τον κράζουν )

----------


## alexandergreek

-- Από τον Μάϊο που γράφτηκες στο forum βρήκες καθόλου χρόνου να ασχοληθείς με όσα αναφέρονται στα tutorials ή στο ίδιο το forum; (τεχνικά θέματα, τί εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιούμε, πού τον βρίσκουμε, πώς τον στήνουμε , κλπ. καθημερινά θέματα που συζητιούνται συνέχεια=


να πώ την αλήθεια, όχι... καταλαβαίνω τη διάθεσή σας να ακολουθούν όλοι την πεπατημένη, αν και ο ίδιος ενίοτε γίνομαι αντισυμβατικός.. ελπίζω βέβαια σε ένα επαναστατικό χώρο όπως το athens wifi (επαναστατικό τεχνολογικά) να μήν τιμωρείται η αντισυμβατικότητα!!!

-- Ξεκίνα από την αρχή, κάνοντας εγγραφή στο WiND και λέγοντάς μας ποιό είναι το nodeid σου.
-- Βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου και ανέβασέ τες εδώ και στο WiND. Έτσι θ΄ανοίξεις την όρεξη αρκετών και όχι με τις ταβέρνες του Καρέα (οι οποίες είναι μια χαρά παρεμπιμπτόντως!). 
Η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι (Καρέας) προσφέρεται για διασυνδέσεις κάποιων περιοχών και πιθανότατα θα βρεις αρκετούς να σε βοηθήσουν ανιδιοτελώς, αρκεί να ακολουθήσεις την "πεπατημένη".[/quote]

Αντε να κάνω μερικά βήματα αφού μπήκατε στον κόπο να μου δώσετε συμβουλές, και ευχαρτιστώ πολύ!! Μόνο μη μαζευτούμε πολλοί στο τέλος και κοστίσει το γεύμα "γαμήλιο γεύμα"!!

----------


## gadgetakias

> .. Μόνο μη μαζευτούμε πολλοί στο τέλος και κοστίσει το γεύμα "γαμήλιο γεύμα"!!


Από την μία ζητάς εγκατάσταση με πληρωμή και όταν σου λέμε τζάμπα αλλά κερνάς φαγητό τσιγκουνεύεσαι.
Εάν διάβαζες προσεκτικά το forum θα καταλάβαινες ότι το μόνο σκόντο που ΔΕΝ κάνουμε είναι στο φαγητό!

Περίεργα μας τα λες και δεν θα σε κάνουμε παρέα..  ::

----------


## alexandergreek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> Σεβαστή η άποψη αλλά... ελιτίστικη!
> Σίγουρα κάποιοι πρίν απο 100 χρόνια, έφτιαχναν μόνοι τους τα αυτοκίνητά τους... σίγουρα ήταν οι απόλυτοι χομπίστες!! αλλά: Οι καιροί αλλάζουν... οι επαναστάσεις κοινωνικοποιούνται... και ορισμένοι επιλέγουν μια εναλλακτική οπτική της θεώρησης *της χρήσης* και *της συμμετοχής* ώς hobby, σε αντίθεση με την εγκατάσταση (το βαρετό τεχνικό κομμάτι..). Αλήθεια: πόσοι έχουν ώς hobby το αυτοκίνητο; Πόσοι απο αυτούς το κατασκεύασαν μόνοι τους;
> 
> 
> Αυτά που λες περί εξέλιξης και ευκολίας είναι σεβαστά και εγώ προσωπικά τα συμμερίζομαι.
> 
> Αλλά κοίτα να δεις τι γίνεται: η Πληροφορική σαν επιστήμη βαριά-βαριά έχει κλείσει μισό αιώνα και τα δίκτυα (αν μιλάμε για το TCP/IP) το μισό του μισού αιώνα... to make a long story short, το IT είναι μια "ανώριμη" επιστήμη ακόμα, με παιδικές ασθένειες, γι' αυτό και αποτελεί hobby για πολλούς από εμάς, γι' αυτό θέλει διάβασμα (RTFM), γι' αυτό μας παιδεύει, γι' αυτό και γουστάρουμε στην τελική.
> ...


σωστό σε βρίσκω και συμφωνούμε σε πολλά...
όσο Για Το Πολυτεχνείο::::: Είχαμε καθηγητές!!!
Το να ζητώ λοιπόν ένα καθηγητή - ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα wifi μάλλον με κάνει εραστή της γνώσης.. Δέν είμαι τόσο πρόθυμος να ψάξω και να τα βρώ όλα μόνος μου , αφού υπάρχουν οι καλύτεροι απο μένα. Γιατί να μή φέρω κάποιον και να στήσει το μηχάνημα κλπ, και να μου μάθει 5 πράγματα; 

Αλλωστε, έχω πανοραμική θέα σε όλα τα νότια προάστεια και την Αθήνα, είμαι πάνω στο βουνό και σίγουρα θα είμαι χρήσιμος στο Δίκτυο... Βοηθήστε με λοιπόν να το στήσω σωστά, να ωφεληθούμε όλοι!
(απλά δέν έχω πολύ χρόνο να ψάχνω μόνος μου... έως καθόλου!)

----------


## acoul

Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Αν ίσχυε η ιδεολογία ότι είμαστε εδώ για να μαθαίνουμε, να κάνουμε το hobby μας κλπ. και όχι εύκολα να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας δεν θα είχαμε γεμίσει 99% MikrtTik όλο το δίκτυο. Όλοι βολεύονται σε αυτοματοποιημένες λύσεις - και εγώ --> feeders nvak - και επιπλέον φοβάμαι ότι ισχύει το φαινόμενο: βρήκαμε μια ωραία παραλία και τη θέλουμε όλη δικιά μας. Αγαπητέ συνονόματε, η λέσχη του συλλόγου είναι ανοικτή, έλα μια βόλτα να γνωρίσεις το δίκτυο, ποιοί το αποτελούν, τους λόγους που μετέχουν σε αυτό κλπ. το μέλλον του δικτύου βασίζεται σε κατάθεση χρόνου, αγάπης και πίστης στο όραμα και λειτούργημα που προσφέρει. Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι εξυπηρετεί το αναθεματισμένο και έτσι ο περισσότερος κόσμος που μαζεύεται γύρω από αυτό χάνει καμιά φορά το σκοπό για το μέσο ... Πιο σημαντικό από τα χρήματα για την όποια επιτυχία είναι ο χρόνος και οι σχέσεις που υλοποιούν στην ουσία το δίκτυο. Τώρα που έπιασαν τα κρύα, καφεδάκι, αναπαυτική πολυθρόνα, ζεστές παντόφλες και διάβασμα του forum, περιέχει πολύτιμο υλικό.

Όταν απελευθερωθεί από την νοοτροπία warez, cracks, leech κλπ. και επικεντρωθεί στην ανταλλαγή γνώσης και πληροφορίας σε όλα τα επίπεδα χωρίς διακρίσεις, κλίκες, ρατσισμό κα. τότε θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε πραγματικά για ένα ανοικτό και ελεύθερο δίκτυο. Μέχρι τότε το προσπαθούμε ο κάθε ένας με τον τρόπο του !!

----------


## Cha0s

> σωστό σε βρίσκω και συμφωνούμε σε πολλά...
> όσο Για Το Πολυτεχνείο::::: Είχαμε καθηγητές!!!
> Το να ζητώ λοιπόν ένα καθηγητή - ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα wifi μάλλον με κάνει εραστή της γνώσης.. Δέν είμαι τόσο πρόθυμος να ψάξω και να τα βρώ όλα μόνος μου , αφού υπάρχουν οι καλύτεροι απο μένα. Γιατί να μή φέρω κάποιον και να στήσει το μηχάνημα κλπ, και να μου μάθει 5 πράγματα;


Γιατί απλά δεν θα τα μάθεις.
Στο σχολείο έμαθες ποτέ τίποτα απλά από την παράδωση;
Χωρίς εφαρμογή και πρακτική δεν μαθαίνεται αυτό το Hobby. 




> Αλλωστε, έχω πανοραμική θέα σε όλα τα νότια προάστεια και την Αθήνα, είμαι πάνω στο βουνό και σίγουρα θα είμαι χρήσιμος στο Δίκτυο... Βοηθήστε με λοιπόν να το στήσω σωστά, να ωφεληθούμε όλοι!
> (απλά δέν έχω πολύ χρόνο να ψάχνω μόνος μου... έως καθόλου!)


Ακόμα χειρότερα.
Στήνεις ένα κόμβο, σηκώνεις σημαντικά links λόγω θέας, και δεν ξέρεις καν να τον συντηρίσεις;
Ξέρεις πόσα προβλήματα φέρνουν τέτοιοι κόμβοι;

Κατάλαβε ότι το AWMN είναι hobby.
Αν δεν μπορείς να αφιερώσεις χρόνο, μην συνδεθείς. Πραγματικά δεν αξίζει αν δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς προσωπικά (όχι οι άλλοι για σένα).

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

Kαλά, δεν χρειάζετε να τον φάμε κιόλας τον άνθρωπο, ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο....

----------


## zod

> Kαλά, δεν χρειάζετε να τον φάμε κιόλας τον άνθρωπο, ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο....


Καλά τα λες papashark. Μη ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι ο νεαρός ειναι απόφοιτος πολυτεχνείου. Συνεπώς ως μηχανικός ενδιαφέρεται για το αποτέλεσμα και όχι για το μέσο  :: .

----------


## TheLaz

> Όταν απελευθερωθεί από την νοοτροπία warez, cracks, leech κλπ.


Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι μοιράζουμε και τσόντες.....

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Όταν απελευθερωθεί από την νοοτροπία warez, cracks, leech κλπ.
> 
> 
> Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι μοιράζουμε και τσόντες.....



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexandergreek

Μάλλον βρήκαμε μια άκρη...

Με επιτόπια έρευνα που έκανα απο το μπαλκόνι μου κι όλας, ήδη βλέπω ένα acces point του ath.wifi και όπως φαίνεται θα είναι απλή η διαδικασία...

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω για αρχή κάτοπτρο στην ταράτσα, και άν πάνε όλα καλά ώς client ίσως το προχωρήσω και σε access point...

Ας είναι καλά ο καλός φίλος που προθυμοποιήθηκε να βοηθήσει ..

Υ.Γ. οι μεζέδες ισχύουν!!

----------


## papashark

> Μάλλον βρήκαμε μια άκρη...
> 
> Με επιτόπια έρευνα που έκανα απο το μπαλκόνι μου κι όλας, ήδη *βλέπω ένα acces point του ath.wifi* και όπως φαίνεται θα είναι απλή η διαδικασία...
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω για αρχή κάτοπτρο στην ταράτσα, και άν πάνε όλα καλά ώς client ίσως το προχωρήσω και σε access point...
> 
> Ας είναι καλά ο καλός φίλος που προθυμοποιήθηκε να βοηθήσει ..
> 
> Υ.Γ. οι μεζέδες ισχύουν!!


*Τι πιάνεις ?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!?1*

----------


## alexandergreek

> *Τι πιάνεις ?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!?1*


awmn-3755-ap
με το laptop μπορώ άραγε να συνδεθώ; έτσι πειραματικά...

----------


## papashark

Mε τρόμαξες...

Το δίκτυο μας λέγετε Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network και όχι athens WiFi (που είναι hot spot στο Σύνταγμα).....

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> *Τι πιάνεις ?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!?1*
> 
> 
> awmn-3755-ap
> με το laptop μπορώ άραγε να συνδεθώ; έτσι πειραματικά...



Αν δεν μας πεις και το δικό σου nodeid δεν μπορούμενα σου πούμε τίποτε.
Πάντως αφού έπιασες κάτι, καλά πάς!
Έκανες το πρώτο βηματάκι, συνέχισε και με τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## papashark

Αν σκεφτείς και πόση ώρα έχασε για να λέμε άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες, θα είχε τελειώσει όλα τα πρώτα βήματα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Όταν απελευθερωθεί από την νοοτροπία warez, cracks, leech κλπ.
> 
> 
> Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι μοιράζουμε και τσόντες.....


ιδεολόγοι είμαστε, όχι παπάδες! δεν αντιτασσόμαστε ποτέ σε σημαντικό εκπαιδευτικό υλικό που όλοι οφείλουμε να γνωρίζουμε και να έχουμε ελεύθερα πρόσβαση σε αυτό!! Ναι στην τεχνογνωσία εδώ και τώρα !! αν είναι και GNU/GPL ακόμη καλύτερα !!

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


δεν μας ... ρε νταλαρα?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## craven

Η πλάκα είναι πως χρόνο δεν έχεις να διαβάσεις αλλά τόσα reply που χεις κάνει στον ίδιο χρόνο θα είχες διαβάσει 5-10 βασικά πράγματα  :: 

Πάντως πιστεύω πως αν απ την αρχή ζητούσες απλά βοήθεια (που προυποθέτει να ασχοληθείς και εσύ... ή μάλλον κυρίως εσύ) θα την είχες ήδη λάβει  :: 

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι το όμορφο στην υπόθεση δεν είναι απλά το να κατεβάζεις (κάτι που το κάνεις με το internet καλύτερα) αλλά το να τρέξεις να ανέβεις σε ταράτσες, να σε φάει το κρύο, να γνωρίσεις κόσμο, να βοηθήσεις και να βοηθηθείς, να κάνεις φίλους, να αποκτήσεις γνώσεις και ένα όμορφο hobby .. ακόμα και αν δεν καταφέρεις να συνδεθείς στο τέλος όπως πολλοί από εμάς  :: 

Σε μια αστυνομική ταινία το ωραίο δεν είναι να σου πεί κάποιος το τέλος επειδή την έχει δεί.. αλλά καθόλι την διάρκειά της να ψαχτείς να σκεφτείς και ίσως και να πέσεις μέσα...

----------


## acoul

και οι αποδείξεις του εγκλήματος ... !!!


 <-- Click me

----------


## wireless.surfer

*alexandergreek*, χαίρομαι που βρέθηκε τελικά σημείο επαφής.

Εάν είμασταν πιο κοντά ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθούσα.

Φιλικά θα σε συμβούλευα να ελλατώσεις ταχύτητα για να απολαύσεις τη διαδρομή αλλά και για να έχεις πιο σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. 

Και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να συναντηθείς με τους δικτυακούς σου γείτονες και αν δεις ότι σ' ενδιαφέρει το σπορ, παίξε με τους κανόνες του.

Προπαντός μην μας παρεξηγείς όταν υπερασπιζόμαστε το κοινοτικό εθελοντικό ασύρματο δίκτυο. Αν με το καλό συνεχίσεις, θα δεις πως κι εσύ πολύ σύντομα θα υπερασπίζεσαι τον χαρακτήρα και την εικόνα του awmn.  ::  Εκτός και αν χαθείς ανάμεσα σε bits και bytes.  ::

----------


## vangel

Μπορείς επίσης να δ  ::  ιαβάσεις το PlugMeIn. Είναι FREE.

----------


## alexandergreek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


noteid=????

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

NodeID.

Το νούμερο που σου δίνεται αυτόματα με κάθε καταχώρηση κόμβου στο WIND.

----------


## TheLaz

> Ναι στην τεχνογνωσία εδώ και τώρα !! αν είναι και GNU/GPL ακόμη καλύτερα !!


Εγώ μαζί σου, πρέπει πάντα να είναι free.
Aλλά αν έρθεις και μου ζητήσεις source code τι θα πρέπει να σου δώσω ?
Να είναι καμία που έχω γυρίσει μόνος μου  ::  , πάει και έρχεται...
Να ένα καλό θέμα για προβληματισμό..

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> ...


*node*= Το στίγμα σου στον χάρτη... χρησιμοποιήσε το WiND για να βρείς το που μένεις στον χάρτη και να πάρεις έναν μοναδικό αριθμό *node id*. ok;

και διάβασε αυτό που λέει ο Bedazzled

----------


## alexandergreek

έκανα τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια... εγγράφηκα στο http://wind.awmn.net/ αλλά NodeID και λοιπά, δέν βρίσκω ... το θέμα είναι πώς αυτά ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγω: ατέλειωτα ψαξίματα, εκνευρισμούς, χάσιμο χρόνου, δυσνόητες οδηγίες και τα συναφή... οπότε...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## kakis

> *έκανα τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια...* εγγράφηκα στο http://wind.awmn.net/ αλλά NodeID και λοιπά, δέν βρίσκω ... το θέμα είναι πώς αυτά ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγω: *ατέλειωτα ψαξίματα, εκνευρισμούς, χάσιμο χρόνου, δυσνόητες οδηγίες και τα συναφή*... οπότε...




φιλότιμη προσπάθεια; χάρη μας έκανες;

 ::  ατελείωτα ψαξίματα;  ::  
Χαλάρωσε λίγο...  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Τόση ώρα που γκρινιάζεις θα την είχες βγάλει την άκρη...
Μην είσαι αρνητικός γιατί έτσι θα σε αντιμετωπίσουνε και οι υπόλοιποι...
Και όχι γιατί είναι ελιτιστές, αλλά γιατί συμπεριφέρεσαι εσύ ελιτιστικά και τα θέλεις όλα στο πιάτο σου...

----------


## papashark

> έκανα τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια... εγγράφηκα στο http://wind.awmn.net/ αλλά NodeID και λοιπά, δέν βρίσκω ... το θέμα είναι πώς αυτά ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγω: ατέλειωτα ψαξίματα, εκνευρισμούς, χάσιμο χρόνου, δυσνόητες οδηγίες και τα συναφή... οπότε...


Ελα εύκολο είναι...  ::  

Γράψου στο wind, περίμενε να σου έρθει το email με το verification, ενεργοποίησε τον λογαριασμό, και μετά κάνε δημιουργεία νέου κόμβου.

Θα σου ανοίξει ένας χάρτης, θα βρεις που είσαι και θα επιλέξεις το σημείο/συντεταγμένες, οταν τελειώσεις θα σου έχει δώσει ένα νούμερο για τον κόμβο που θα έχεις φτιάξει.

Κοίτα να βάλεις το ίδιο όνομα στον κόμβο με αυτό που έχεις εδώ.


Αντε, 5' δουλειά είναι

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandergreek
> 
> έκανα τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια... εγγράφηκα στο http://wind.awmn.net/ αλλά NodeID και λοιπά, δέν βρίσκω ... το θέμα είναι πώς αυτά ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγω: ατέλειωτα ψαξίματα, εκνευρισμούς, χάσιμο χρόνου, δυσνόητες οδηγίες και τα συναφή... οπότε...
> 
> 
> Ελα εύκολο είναι...  
> 
> Γράψου στο wind, περίμενε να σου έρθει το email με το verification, ενεργοποίησε τον λογαριασμό, και μετά κάνε δημιουργεία νέου κόμβου.
> 
> ...


Είδες δεν πονάει ενα λέπτο είναι μόνο...
πάρε μια βαθειά ανάσα..

είδες δέν ήταν τίποτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> είναι πώς αυτά ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγω: ατέλειωτα ψαξίματα, εκνευρισμούς, *χάσιμο χρόνου*, δυσνόητες οδηγίες και τα συναφή... οπότε...


Έπειδή εμάς ο χρόνος μας περισεύει αν θες πόσταρε μια λίστα από αρχεία
mp3/cracks/xxx/photos που ψάχνεις να στα κατεβάσουμε εμείς.

Με μία μικρή επιβάρυνση τα σαβατοκύριακα στα στέλνουμε και στο σπίτι στο cd/dvd της επιλογής σου...  ::  

Άσχετα από τον χαβαλέ....άμα δεν έχεις όρεξη να ασχοληθείς, το awmn τι το θέλεις ?

----------


## alasondro

λοιπόν παιδιά το κουράσαμε ....
ας σταματήσουμε εδώ... μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο και θα τα πούμε σε λίγο από κοντά στο σπίτι μου όπου θα τα δει όλα από πρώτο χέρι... αν νομίζει οτι αξίζει θα τα λέτε σε λίγο καιρό ασύρματα

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  Ναι στην τεχνογνωσία εδώ και τώρα !! αν είναι και GNU/GPL ακόμη καλύτερα !!
> 
> 
> Εγώ μαζί σου, πρέπει πάντα να είναι free.
> Aλλά αν έρθεις και μου ζητήσεις source code τι θα πρέπει να σου δώσω ?
> Να είναι καμία που έχω γυρίσει μόνος μου  , πάει και έρχεται...
> Να ένα καλό θέμα για προβληματισμό..


ναι στον ελεύθερο διαμοιρασμό αγαθών, γνώσης κλπ ... όλα γίνονται για την διαιώνηση του είδους ... mixing business with pleasure και άλλα ωραία και ενδιαφέροντα ...

----------


## nmout

ακολουθα τις οδηγίες εδω και θα συνδεθεις
http://www.twmn.net/forum/showthread.ph ... ght=google

----------


## eufonia

> λοιπόν παιδιά το κουράσαμε ....
> ας σταματήσουμε εδώ... μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο και θα τα πούμε σε λίγο από κοντά στο σπίτι μου όπου θα τα δει όλα από πρώτο χέρι... αν νομίζει οτι αξίζει θα τα λέτε σε λίγο καιρό ασύρματα


Γιάννη, μόλις τώρα το είδα.
Μιλήστε και είμαι και εγώ εδώ  ::

----------


## alsafi

> λοιπόν παιδιά το κουράσαμε ....
> ας σταματήσουμε εδώ... μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο και θα τα πούμε σε λίγο από κοντά στο σπίτι μου όπου θα τα δει όλα από πρώτο χέρι... αν νομίζει οτι αξίζει θα τα λέτε σε λίγο καιρό ασύρματα



Μας πήρατε τον πελάτη  ::   ::   ::  

Μπορώ να πάρω το after sale κομμάτι????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> λοιπόν παιδιά το κουράσαμε ....
> ας σταματήσουμε εδώ... μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο και θα τα πούμε σε λίγο από κοντά στο σπίτι μου όπου θα τα δει όλα από πρώτο χέρι... αν νομίζει οτι αξίζει θα τα λέτε σε λίγο καιρό ασύρματα
> 
> 
> 
> Μας πήρατε τον πελάτη    
> 
> Μπορώ να πάρω το after sale κομμάτι????


Εσύ επικεντρώσου στο ΒΒ κομμάτι και άσε τους πελάτες ήσυχους !!!  ::  

ΑΚΟΥΣ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

alsafi cheater και στους clients?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexandergreek

> Ελα εύκολο είναι...  
> 
> Γράψου στο wind, περίμενε να σου έρθει το email με το verification, ενεργοποίησε τον λογαριασμό, και μετά κάνε δημιουργεία νέου κόμβου.
> 
> Θα σου ανοίξει ένας χάρτης, θα βρεις που είσαι και θα επιλέξεις το σημείο/συντεταγμένες, οταν τελειώσεις θα σου έχει δώσει ένα νούμερο για τον κόμβο που θα έχεις φτιάξει.
> 
> Κοίτα να βάλεις το ίδιο όνομα στον κόμβο με αυτό που έχεις εδώ.
> 
> Αντε, 5' δουλειά είναι


ας είναι καλά ο alasondro αλλά και εσύ για την ενθάρρυνση...
Με τον alasondro συναντήθήκαμε, μένουμε και πολύ κοντά και ήδη είμαι ο ευτυχής κάτοχος του (κατ'ονομα ακόμα) κόμβου AlexanderGreek #10722...
Λέμε απο 'βδομάδα με τον alasondro να κάνουμε και ένα scan... αν και ήδη έχω σήμα απο γειτονικό access point.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όσους με ενθάρρυναν... και φυσικά η προσφορά για την ταβέρνα ισχύει!!

----------


## alexandergreek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Kαλά, δεν χρειάζετε να τον φάμε κιόλας τον άνθρωπο, ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο....
> 
> 
> Καλά τα λες papashark. Μη ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι ο νεαρός ειναι απόφοιτος πολυτεχνείου. Συνεπώς ως μηχανικός ενδιαφέρεται για το αποτέλεσμα και όχι για το μέσο .


Ζοd, πολύ σωστά... είμαστε προσανατολισμένοι στο αποτέλεσμα και τα πολλά λόγια δέν μας αρέσουν  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι μοιράζουμε και τσόντες.....
> 
> 
> ... σημαντικό εκπαιδευτικό υλικό που όλοι οφείλουμε να γνωρίζουμε και να έχουμε ελεύθερα πρόσβαση σε αυτό...!!


Εμ, για τις τσόντες μιλάμε, γιατί μπερδεύτηκα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

